# Back on the road.



## urchin (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey everyone it's been a while. 

I wish I could post a cool story saying why but in reality my iPod crapped out on me and I was housed up at a friend's place. Now I'm ready to hit the road again, this time from Atlanta. I don't have an exact place in mind but I want to see Vermont and Minnesota if possible. If anyone needs company to anywhere that's not Georgia however I'm more than down for it. 

For those of you who remember the issues I had with the gym bag don't worry. I dumped that shit and got a better bag by far.


----------



## urchin (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm going to get sone donuts and then head to Oregon. If anyone wants to meet up here or along the way let me know.


----------

